# Yahoo Mail classic going in Circles !



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................So , I go too my in box and then go to the list of specific emails , then , I'm transferred right back to my in box ! The program is just going in circles , Do I have a bug or what ? , thanks , fordy:shrug:


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe their way of saying, _switch already_! :hair


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Yahoo has been acting weird the past couple days, they must be switching or upgrading things.

One of the groups I'm in somehow changed from daily digests of messages to individual e-mails for every message. Other odd thngs have happened also.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Malamute said:


> Yahoo has been acting weird the past couple days, they must be switching or upgrading things.
> 
> One of the groups I'm in somehow changed from daily digests of messages to individual e-mails for every message. Other odd thngs have happened also.


 This may have something to do with Yahoo acting up. Although it is for Yahoo Groups. But it does mean they are working on their system.

*



Yahoo! Groups will be unavailable for 4 hours from Monday, October 3rd starting 8:30 p.m. PST to Tuesday,October 4th 00:30 PST, due to planned maintenance. If there is any change to this schedule, we will update the information here

Click to expand...

*


----------

